# good lighting makes bad drywall



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

The thing I hate most is when a builder expects a perfect job and only wants to pay for a level 4 finish and wounders why he can see everything with different lighting..... please feel free to vent to this....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

New-Level-Drywall said:


> The thing I hate most is when a builder expects a perfect job and only wants to pay for a level 4 finish and wounders why he can see everything with different lighting..... please feel free to vent to this....


I don't get what you mean ?????:blink:

Our level 4 work is so perfect, we only sand it so the paint will stick:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tell him to hire better painters then. :whistling2:


----------



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

Even with a high build primer if you take a light and face it up a wall you can see where all screws are. I was reading that different procedures by USG and even they suggest to achive a perfect wall is to do a skim coat on all the drywall. But its much more labor intensive. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

New-Level-Drywall said:


> Even with a high build primer if you take a light and face it up a wall you can see where all screws are. I was reading that different procedures by USG and even they suggest to achive a perfect wall is to do a skim coat on all the drywall. But its much more labor intensive. :blink:


They tend to recommend a good sealer over a primer, with a good rough sand after it has dried. Some also say to get a sealer/primer with a 15% or higher gypsum content in the paint. It's all about making the wall one surface texture. It's also hard to get it through a builders head, that your work is actually smoother than the rock not coated, they think the other way around:yes:. There also seems to be a trend for painters cheaping out, and using flat base paint as a primer, watch out for that.

When you get into high or semi gloss paints, thats when you half to warn the builder not to use. That stuff will highlight a spec of fly chit on the wall


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Stand ups are for first layer and walls under 48". led's are bright but are not ready for growing yet I.M.O.

Just did two huge 70' buy 25' high walls double layer pretty much a boarders cream was very happy to do it.

The D.C. said " yea man you can just stand them up if you want".

well it was what the last crew did on the other side. But i don't do stand ups because i don't trust framing even steel because it's easy to learn so you have everyone me included saying "o ya i'm a steel framer your sh#t will all land no prob.

I did the two walls my way stacking the 12' horizontal when at the top doing the fire rating " The top row where all the trusses and pipes are i was able to reinforce weak points with steel and as usual it turned out great.

Every thing landed on that wall, on the second nothing landed not even close instead of laying out their stud centers with a tape and felt they used 16' blocks or spacers. 

Well buy the second stud everything was out of wack. I just stagered the two layers and made sure to land my 2nd layer in the middle of the badly done studs. Used fat boy screws on the butts and screwed the rest of the board after I make sure the butt joint is flat buy screwing it first. 

Long story longer it turned out great i had never worked for this D.C. he pay's more than my normal guy's so when he said the taper was happy that he wants us to do the rest of the building when it comes up i was happy.Only now he want us to frame these big walls as well turns out the framers that did the poor job also did the stand up wall now i got the whole thing.:jester:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

myself ,i really prefer the skimmed finish,in a way the heavy build primers almost create a textured finish of their own to uliminate the differences between compound and drywall surface.a well done level 5 shows well whether the light is direct on the surface or indirect across the wall.at least when we get to this level of finish were're in a position to scrutinize the painters work if not done properly.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

It doesn't matter how good the taping is, it will always look crap when a light is shone along it. That's why it isn't the preferred method of finishing in the UK. Just a cheap and nasty substitute for skimming.


----------



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> They tend to recommend a good sealer over a primer, with a good rough sand after it has dried. Some also say to get a sealer/primer with a 15% or higher gypsum content in the paint. It's all about making the wall one surface texture. It's also hard to get it through a builders head, that your work is actually smoother than the rock not coated, they think the other way around:yes:. There also seems to be a trend for painters cheaping out, and using flat base paint as a primer, watch out for that.
> 
> When you get into high or semi gloss paints, thats when you half to warn the builder not to use. That stuff will highlight a spec of fly chit on the wall


You aren't lying about that spec of fly chit either! I hate when a retarded home owner request eggshell or satin! Id rather paint a house for free with flat....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

New-Level-Drywall said:


> Even with a high build primer if you take a light and face it up a wall you can see where all screws are. I was reading that different procedures by USG and even they suggest to achive a perfect wall is to do a skim coat on all the drywall. But its much more labor intensive. :blink:


 The screws are shallow?


----------



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

No not shallow you can see the mud around each swipe even if sanded with a 220 sand paper.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Its all in the edge-u me-cation


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

New-Level-Drywall said:


> No not shallow you can see the mud around each swipe even if sanded with a 220 sand paper.


 See post #3


----------



## New-Level-Drywall (Feb 23, 2013)

b said:


> myself ,i really prefer the skimmed finish,in a way the heavy build primers almost create a textured finish of their own to uliminate the differences between compound and drywall surface.a well done level 5 shows well whether the light is direct on the surface or indirect across the wall.at least when we get to this level of finish were're in a position to scrutinize the painters work if not done properly.



if there high build is textured then that's because they are back rolling it. You are not supposed to back roll high build


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

New-Level-Drywall said:


> You aren't lying about that spec of fly chit either! I hate when a retarded home owner request eggshell or satin! Id rather paint a house for free with flat....


I was un-2buck like today, and was being nice to a painter:whistling2 I let him start in a house we were not done yet)...

Anyhow, reason we were not done, was b/c we had to level 5 a lot of the rock. Tiger stripping on all the 12' foot sheets, even the 54" 12's, this time from La forage, not certainteed.

Got talking to the painter about what type of primer he was using, because I was suspicious. He was applying colour to the walls right away(many multiple colours).

He told me the walls were going to be all egg shell, all dark colours:blink:. But he said he's using a new paint that is a 2 and one. One part sealer, one part wall colour finish. Was showing me one of my sunshine walls, it was not looking to bad, it was still a bit damp but........ should be a good house to see if he is right, since some of the walls are a level 5, and some are a level 4. Even some walls the top sheet is level 5, well the bottom one is not. I will see tomorrow for sure if he is right.

Today might be the first day I have ever liked a painter. Guy was a bit older than me, and said it was the best job he has ever seen:thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

You only liked him because he said you did good work:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> You only liked him because he said you did good work:jester:


 Naw...2bucks getting older is all...20 years ago a compliment from a painter would have pissed him off!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Naw...2bucks getting older is all...20 years ago a compliment from a painter would have pissed him off!:yes:


So true









Actually, the painter came into the garage at the end of the day, and thanked me for letting him in today, said most tapers would not....

But I told him bluntly, that if he was a young buck painter, I would of told him to go get stuffed:furious:

Then we began talking about the good ole days, and the attitude the young bucks have these days.....

Now this thread is going to go right off track:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So true
> 
> Actually, the painter came into the garage at the end of the day, and thanked me for letting him in today, said most tapers would not....
> 
> ...


We bring a new bag of tricks to the game.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> We bring a new bag of tricks to the game.


 and there ya go! I know everything!!! But I aint seen chit!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> and there ya go! I know everything!!! But I aint seen chit!


Change is necessary. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Change is necessary. Adapt and overcome.


 Your so right...It pays very well when I go in behind you.:whistling2:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Your so right...It pays very well when I go in behind you.:whistling2:


Uh....ok.


----------

